# Long Term Food Sotrage



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there. Can anyone direct me to a website, article, blog, etc. that lists the type of foods to store long-term and the proper way to store them? There seems to be a lot of opinions on the internet but I'm not sure who actually knows what they're talking about.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

If you do a search on this forum you will find even more opinions on this subject and some are pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Drymr said:


> There seems to be a lot of opinions on the internet but I'm not sure who actually knows what they're talking about.


How is this any different than researching any topic, be it on the internet or wherever? You do your due diligence and read lots of opinions and come to your own conclusion as to who knows what they are talking about. Some might consider that work & would prefer someone spoon feed them what they need. You learn more if you just put out the effort. Then if you have a specific question, start a discussion here.

I don't recall much disagreement anywhere on how to store food long term. You just want it cool, dark & dry and protected from rodents/insects. Food, such as rice, beans, wheat, oats, etc., sealed inside mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, and then sealed inside plastic pails is the standard. Lots of discussion here on how to do that. You can do it yourself or purchase from say Emergency Essentials. I generally purchase their product from walmart.com but much of my stores I did myself using bulk food bought from Sam's Club. All my wheat stores are Emergency Essentials.

To get you started, here are a couple of discussions I started. There are much smarter folks here than me, so just use the search feature or browse thru the discussions in the food forums here.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...at-storage-food-gives-you-most-bang-buck.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...297-putting-bulk-seasonings-into-storage.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Drymr said:


> Hi there. Can anyone direct me to a website, article, blog, etc. that lists the type of foods to store long-term and the proper way to store them? There seems to be a lot of opinions on the internet but I'm not sure who actually knows what they're talking about.


Greetings Drymr, this lady (Wendy DeWitt) helped me out the most when I first started storing food a couple years back . I hope she helps you, too. If you decide you want to start pressure canning (as Wendy suggests), there's some great ladies on youtube who do it right. LMK, and I'll share their links, too. Good luck, God bless!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> Greetings Drymr, this lady (Wendy DeWitt) helped me out the most when I first started storing food a couple years back . I hope she helps you, too. If you decide you want to start pressure canning (as Wendy suggests), there's some great ladies on youtube who do it right. LMK, and I'll share their links, too. Good luck, God bless!


Damn Annie, I didn't know you were a sexist. 

We guys can too, you know? Granted, at my age I probably have more female hormones running thru the system, than male ones. )


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> Damn Annie, I didn't know you were a sexist.
> 
> We guys can too, you know? Granted, at my age I probably have more female hormones running thru the system, than male ones. )


I think that's great that you can! Your wife is a lucky lady. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> Your wife is a lucky lady. :tango_face_smile:


HA! Been telling her that for 38 years but she doesn't buy it. 

I did get on her good side yesterday. She wanted to have a fire out front for the church youth group to cook on Sunday evening. So I pulled out some fire bricks from the barn ( keep them for making a rocket stove) and laid them out & placed the big grate from the main fire pit out back on it. Stacked it with wood and it is ready to go. She was curious why I would have fire brick & I replied I'm a prepper... you know.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

This is great, Annie. Thanks a million!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lots of good info on the forum. They have tables to figure out amounts, links to bulk sites. 

My quick advice:
Only store things you have tried and you know you will eat. If you do not like something now you really wont like it after you have it for 15 days straight. 

Try and have a variety - spices are your friend. Gardeners have this problem with squash first of the season is great eight weeks later you are like what the hell can I do with this to make it different as I am sick of eating squash. Spices and lots of different ways to prepare your food really help. 

Variety also essential for nutrition - you cannot just store jars of peanut butter. You have to give some thought to calories, fats, vitamins. But now days not a lot . If you store processed foods like that peanut butter the labels spell it out for you. 

Location - best Constant 70 degrees , 70% humidity , dry air circulation , low light or no light. Away from the walls by an inch or two, off the floor , slatted shelves better than solid. For some folks the best location might be a trailer sitting in a garage. Others Garden shed, house, basement . Do you plan on moving fast ? 

Multiple sealed layers - outer layer rodent proof or at least resistant . Lots of folks use buckets with resealable lids. Storing rice / flour use absorbents. 

You need alternate cooking methods wood stove/oven, dutch oven, pot over wood fire. Propane stove , solar oven . The more the better. 

Some prepackaged easy to eat foods (MRE/ Cliff bar) is need but not everything should be that way for long term. If one were wanting to have something JIC for a couple 2-3 months and potentially traveling then that type of survival food would work but I recommend a mixture of prepackaged, canned, dehydrated, and dry goods. 

Some of us do not store food for long term rather only short term 2 to 3 years with lots of seeds/ livestock . Grow what we eat now and plan on doing the same after the SHTF with an increase in the size of the fields.


----------

